# Allegro installieren/ einbinden



## Broiler (25. Juni 2010)

Ich versuche mich seit ca. 2 Wochen mit der Programmiersprache C/C++ und habe mich erst mit Grundlagen beschäftigt, durch ein Buch welches sich mit Spieleprogrammierung (von Lennart Steinke) beschäftigt bin ich auf die Programmbibliothek Allegro gestoßen, leider kann ich jene nicht in mein Visual Studio 2010 Express Edition nicht einbinden/installieren (unfähig ), hätte jmd. eine Idioten sichere Anleitung dafür ich habe schon im Internet nachgesehen und auch den Text im Buch verstehe ich nicht da es von einem anderen Compieler ausgeht...


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juni 2010)

Du kannst natürlich Allegro zusammen mit dem GCC nutzen — mache das selber auch. Kann man im VS keine alternativen Compiler nutzen? Ansonsten musst du halt wissen, wie du den Linker vom MS-Compiler ansprichst, der Rest ist ja recht egal.

Wie du Bibliotheken in Visual Studio einbindest, sollte doch die Doku dazu sagen. Du musst halt die Libs ins Include-Verzeichnis legen, aber das sollte ja klar sein. Eigentlich sollte es dann reichen, die entsprechenden Header einzubinden — also einfach „#include <allegro.h>“ in den Header. Dem Compiler muss man dann zusätzlich halt normal die Linker-Befehle mitgeben. In dem Fall also „-lalleg“ (wäre es zumindest beim GCC).


----------



## Broiler (26. Juni 2010)

in der Theoriehab ich´s ja aber ich erhalte folgenden Fehler: 

#include <iostream>
#include <allegro.h>

int  main(int argc, char **argv) {
	allegro_init();
	 allegro_message("Hallo Welt!");

	return 0;
} 

Folgender  Error wird angegeben:

1>LINK : fatal error LNK1561:  Einstiegspunkt muss definiert werden.

wo ist der Fehler ist die  Frage??? ich habe doch mit dem include Befehl einen Einstiegspunkt  oder??? 



Nach diesem Video hab ich Allegro eingebunden:

YouTube - Setting up Allegro in Visual C++ 2010


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Juni 2010)

Das ist ne Fehlermeldung vom MS-Compiler, dazu noch eine deutsche. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mit „Einstiegspunkt“ gemeint sein soll. Allerdings tippe ich darauf, dass du dem Compiler nicht mit auf den Weg gegeben hast, dass er Allegro linken soll. Wie du das beim MS-Compiler machen musst, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. Beim gcc sähe der Aufruf so aus:

```
gcc main.c -lalleg
```
Dabei gibt das -lalleg an, dass alleg (Dateiname der Allegro-Bibliothek) gelinkt (-l…) werden soll.


----------



## Broiler (27. Juni 2010)

wo müsste ich das einfügen unter welchem punkt in etwa???


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Juni 2010)

Das ist der Compiler-Aufruf. Sprich: Du müsstest das ins Makefile schreiben. (Oder wie auch immer das beim VS gemacht wird.)


----------



## Broiler (27. Juni 2010)

vom makefile hab ich keine ahnung, erst mal danke ich google mal nen bissel wie geht das mit dem make-file???


EDIT:

Thx YouTube ich hatte mir das video zwar schonmal angeschaut und allegro versucht zu installieren, aber irg. hab ich nen Fehler gemacht, bei 2ten mal hat es jetzt geklappt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B44tSBJCcfU&feature=related


----------

